# Lost a good one. Rip soupcan



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Buried my old man friday 59 yrs young. Due to a cranial hemridge last weekend someone else benefited through recieving his organs. I know this thread prolly doesnt belong here just wanted 2 get the word out 2 peeps that frequently talked with him. Thank you!


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

There is no greater gift. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Our thoughts & prayers are with you Brain.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

In sympathy w/ you and your family Brian.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

God bless you and your father, he's gone to a better place.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

God Bless. Keep the flame burning.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, we'll miss soupcan....


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and prayers for your family.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

My sympathy, Brian.


----------



## Randy south MS (Aug 7, 2013)

Sympathy and prayers to you and the family Brian. 

Randy


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It is wonderful he will live on while helping others. This is a forum for sharing and support...I hope we help comfort you in some small way.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so easy for most of us to gloss over the comments about the organ donation that can result in this situation.

Years ago, I was part of a 2 aircraft team used extensively in these situations. An air ambulance would be dispatched with the organ harvest team to get the organ. A passenger charter aircraft (mine) would be dispatched to some small town in the interior, to pick up the organ recipient and get them into the big city hospital for the transplant if no commercial flights were available. It was a policy that we never engaged our passengers in conversation enroute, but, if they initiated, we would then talk with them. The most memorable experience of my career flying aircraft came on one of those flights.

It was about 5:30 am, on the descent into Vancouver international airport, with a blanket of fog under us, sun rising ahead in the east over the mountains, just two of us in the plane. Gent beside me appeared to be early 30's and makes a comment. 'This is surreal, such a pretty view, and possibly my last time to see a sunrise. Without the procedure, I've only got a couple months left. 70% chance of seeing many years ahead, 30% chance it's all over for me in another 6 hours'. He showed me a wallet picture of two young girls, they looked to be about 3 and 5 years old.

Every time I see organ donation mentioned in a case like this, I just remember that day so clearly, it brings tears to my eyes. The gift in that case wasn't the organ for an unfortunate gentleman. The gift was a Daddy for those two girls growing up.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Condolences to you and your loved ones, Brian.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry Brian, I hadn't heard. Nice timely story Allen.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for letting us know brian, sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry for your loss, Brian. You and your family will be in our thoughts.

Sheri


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Brian Suchan said:


> I know this thread prolly doesnt belong here just wanted 2 get the word out 2 peeps that frequently talked with him. Thank you!


Posting it here is exactly where it belongs, as this is where he regularly chatted.

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## B-Rant (Nov 8, 2012)

Brian,

My condolences for your loss. My son received a kidney transplant 4 years ago, when he was 8. Every day since, whether he's playing soccer again or just smiling on a Sunday morning, I'm reminded of how he's been given this gift. I haven't been able to thank the anonymous donor family that gave him the gift of life, so I thank anyone I can. God Bless your father and your family for making this decision.

Matt


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I am sorry for your loss. Sure gonna miss his posts on here.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I also send prayers for comfort your way.
This thread is a reminder to me of the many great beekeepers I've met these four years--supportive, caring, helpful, with a deep respect for life and nature.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Brian and family. All my condolences to you. My prayers go out to you and your family. I too will miss him.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, you're in our prayers.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Brian, thanks for the post.
Sorry to hear about Rich. Like all the great beekeepers that I've known, it's always hard when they past. My Dad has told me many times that they need great beekeepers on the other side too. 30+ years in the business he had to have loved his job and life.
PM me if there is anything that I can do. 
You and your family are in our prayers.

Ron


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Stay strong and know that time heals


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

My sincere condolences


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

Ian said:


> Posting it here is exactly where it belongs, as this is where he regularly chatted.
> 
> All the best to you and your family.


well put Ian...i agree.

much prayers and blessings to you and yours friend.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. 
"Mrs. soupcan"


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank you for posting this. We will miss him on the forums. Sometimes people just disappear and we never know what happened. You have my sympathy. It's always hard to lose someone. Harder when it's sudden and when they are not that old.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow thank you all over and over again. I never would of dreamt there would be this response to this, I guess it just goes to show what the peeps on the forum are all about. Thank you all very much wish all of you a great upcoming bee season!!!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Brian Suchan said:


> Buried my old man friday 59 yrs young. Due to a cranial hemridge last weekend someone else benefited through recieving his organs. I know this thread prolly doesnt belong here just wanted 2 get the word out 2 peeps that frequently talked with him. Thank you!


So sorry, prayers for peace and strength to you and your family....Deb


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers~☆


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

your dad was a very neat guy and always enojoyed talking to him. alot of times we didnt even talk about bees lol!!! Gonna miss the ol man. TTYL Brian


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Brian, that's a tough one. Rod in Kansas


----------

